# furniture shopping



## DiGear (Jan 31, 2013)

We have recently finished a home in the San Pancho area. I have purchased basic furniture needs and custom-made furniture from various vendors from PVR to San Pancho. We are very pleased with our purchases. 

I am in need of accessories and accent pieces as well as outdoor and pool furniture. I have found the inventory choices in the areas small and expensive, especially when adding on delivery fees.

I am interested in feedback regarding furniture stores around Guadalajara and Tonala as possible avenues. Also interested in antique pieces as well. 
Any advice or info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Furniture in GDL*

Hi, I'm definitely not an expert on this subject but will give you a couple of ideas and directions to turn for what you are looking for at least.

For probably the most inexpensive furniture prices call GDL Telephone Information Operator and ask for "DICOs" Headquarters. They are a retail furniture store that represents 6-8 major furniture manufacturers in GDL. Ask them what you want and see if they can send you some PDF files showing what they have for you. They "might" deliver in PV area with a big enough order? By the way in areas with a lot of polia and termites (like in the tropics like where we live) laminated compressed board furniture, which is cheap – those critters don't seem to like to eat them? I think it might be the resins or glue in them that repells them? But if you're in a marine environment, might the moisture cause them to swell over time?

Dico does have a show room in Tepic, which is closer. It's a big show room just inside the Alicia Plaza with the Ley Supermercado on Carretera 15, about 5 blocks east of the main bus station. You can also look over their catalogs from those same manufacturers and order from them.

We've bought from them several times, they're reputable and ship when they say they will. We're happy with them. They have furniture that's a fair price. Most of what I've seen in Mexico is what I'd have to say is over priced for what you could get it for in the States.

Was just in Tonala this last week and picked up some decorator items, and a few equipales. Poor Tonala is just a shadow of it's former self. Store owners tell us it's because of the Cartel violence this last 5 years scaring away Gringos/Canadians wanting to retire down there and same for tourism. It's hunt and peck there. Stop in the City Hall and the Police or other City workers can direct you to store for just what you are looking for.

Since it costs about $125+ USD round trip for Tolls and Gas to get to GDL and Tonala, get organized before you go and bring something big enough to haul most of what you want in your own vehicle. Sunday and Thursday is Tiangis day, so you might want to avoid those days? The rest of the days are fine and most of what they have can be found right on or close by the main drag in from the GDL to D.F. Hwy. For accessories I'd check near City Hall within a block or so some very nice shops that have been there for many years, although still not 100% stocked with great stuff like from days of old. We picked up a nice hand blown glass designer big vase for $485 m.n. Would cost $200-300 USD in the States. I understand they have a blown glass factory still in Tonala to visit. Ask for directions at City Hall.

For rustic furniture so much of it is made in Michoacan. Much of what you see in PV area came from Michoacan. They have the big forests up there to supply the furniture manufacturers and the skilled carpenters. Beware though. We sought out smaller pueblos that were predominantly furniture manufacturing towns. Picked what we though was a reputable store owner, put down a deposit and planned on getting our beautiful furniture set shipped to us. Got ripped off for $5000 pesos! I wouldn't try that again. Very disappointed and feel it was the only time in over 40 years of traveling/living down here that we'd gotten ripped off. You can buy for one third or half of what you would pay at a furniture store in Patzcuro – but will you get ripped off too?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

cuylers5746 said:


> For probably the most inexpensive furniture prices call GDL Telephone Information Operator and ask for "DICOs" Headquarters. They are a retail furniture store that represents 6-8 major furniture manufacturers in GDL. Ask them what you want and see if they can send you some PDF files showing what they have for you. They "might" deliver in PV area with a big enough order?


I don't know anything about DICO, but I did a search for the company webpage and see that there's a branch of the company in Vallarta. Here's a link to the webpage: Muebles DICO


----------



## DiGear (Jan 31, 2013)

thank you for your information. We have realized furniture is pricier than US but main concern has been such low inventory and few choice options. We have also decided getting "ripped off" in Mexico is a given.. someone called it being"Mexicuted"!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

DiGear said:


> thank you for your information. We have realized furniture is pricier than US but main concern has been such low inventory and few choice options. We have also decided getting "ripped off" in Mexico is a given.. someone called it being"Mexicuted"!


I think you are wrong on both counts. What you percieve as low inventory is probably due to the fact that a very large percentage of furnishings are made to order. It allows you to get just what you want, and at a very reasonable price. You must also remember that you are in a tourist zone, where our experience is that all prices are grossly inflated. Heck, we can buy seafood dinners in Chapala for much less than in PV, for example, and we are quite aware of the source of the shrimp, etc. So, you will probably benefit from a shopping trip to Guadalajara, etc., and you will save even more if you speak passable Spanish.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

DiGear said:


> … We have also decided getting "ripped off" in Mexico is a given.. …!


I disagree strongly.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I disagree strongly.


Me too!


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Me too!


What she said.

The problem isn't getting ripped off. The problem is getting something done...


----------



## DiGear (Jan 31, 2013)

thanks for all comments. Not sure as to the disagreement if it is to my comment or to the furniture suggestions. Still unsure where in GDL to shop for furniture. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to transport furniture from states to Mex.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

DiGear said:


> thanks for all comments. Not sure as to the disagreement if it is to my comment or to the furniture suggestions. Still unsure where in GDL to shop for furniture. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to transport furniture from states to Mex.


I would imagine that it's in reference to the degrading term "Mexicuted."

There are people in every culture who prey on those who don't know better, or don't try to educate themselves to know better.

You came here to get that "education", you should have better luck than those who assume that they'll get ripped off, so why bother trying to deal with honest people?

Think about the companies in the US that offer "rent to own" furniture and home electronics at horribly inflated prices for garbage. Or the trinkets available in every tourist shop in the world, with "genuine" souvenirs made in some Third World country.

Take the advice of those who know: use reputable large dealers, or deal with craftspeople who have a good reputation in the cities and towns where they work, and stick around long enough to watch the progress of your order.


----------



## elizabethberger (Feb 4, 2013)

HHmm...you know what go for simple furniture so that it is easier for you to move in case you want to modify soemthing..>Cheers


----------



## robeal (Jul 26, 2012)

I once traveled to Tonala, Jalisco, (nearby Guadalajara, it has lots of beautiful furniture at very reasonable prices! You should check it out, but be ready to haul your purchases yourself, since they probably don't deliver. I once bought beautiful furniture over there, and I always want to go back and buy more stuff there! Of course, that was about 30 years ago, I hope it has not changed in a while. Tonala is a small town with lots of furniture stores one next the other. Let me know how it works out for you.

Beatriz


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

robeal said:


> I once traveled to Tonala, Jalisco, (nearby Guadalajara, it has lots of beautiful furniture at very reasonable prices! You should check it out, but be ready to haul your purchases yourself, since they probably don't deliver. I once bought beautiful furniture over there, and I always want to go back and buy more stuff there! Of course, that was about 30 years ago, I hope it has not changed in a while. Tonala is a small town with lots of furniture stores one next the other. Let me know how it works out for you.
> 
> Beatriz


Tonala doesn't feel like a small town these days. It is an integral part of the Guadalajara metropolitan area. I bought some stuff there from two different shops a few years ago and had no trouble getting them to deliver.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Tonala and Tlaquepaque are destinations for many buyers for businesses in other areas and other countries. Merchants there, and in the rest of the Guadalajara Metro area are quite familiar with shipping their goods. If you shop with several merchants, ask them for advice about consolidating your goods, from different sources, into a single shipment. You may find that it can be done.


----------



## lagarto (Jun 28, 2012)

We live in Platanitos, Mexico and got everything for our beautiful home in GDl. I never felt ripped off or taken advantage of. We go there a lot to shop. We also have a wonderful friend who is a Mexican cab driver there. He speaks perfect English. He has helped everyone of the homeowners in our area find and get the best prices. He is awesome and over the last eight years have helped us with everything we need. When we were building our home, we would go to GDL for the weekend. He drives us to where they sell what we needed. Helps us get the best price and then picks it up and delivers it to us. He charges very little for this service. If you would like his information, just let me know. I am always happy to help other expats "crack that egg".


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Contrary to the OP, I have found that Mexican furniture is incredibly low priced. We have found beautiful hand made wood pieces for much less than Ikea or Walmart prices that are several levels of magnitude higher in quality of construction. 

Most of our house is furnished with hand made wooden pieces but I insisted on a US-style couch; the wooden Mexican-style ones cause my back and butt to be unhappy. We found a nice, well made living room set of a sofa, love seat and arm chair for a whopping $13,000 pesos which is less than $1000 USD. You couldn't even buy just a sofa of this quality in the US for under a grand and we got an entire set. We also found a US-style living room set at Dico that was our runner up and it was only $9000 pesos but not quite as well built.

Since I only know of places in the Guanajuato area, I can't offer any specific suggestions to the OP but I can say that high quality furniture can be found all around Mexico for very low cost compared to the US. You just will need to snoop around to find the right places. All of our hand made furniture was made in small shops that we found while either poking around looking or asking locals for recommendations.


----------

